# cummins generator set



## akl (Sep 14, 2016)

hi,guy i have a problem with my 300kva genset

1.it runs on load for about 30 min and rpm drops gradually untill 1300rpm

i have change fuel filters, clean the diesel tank , check the fuel suction pipe on tank,change new actuator,controller, and mpu...

cummins NTA855G4 s/no:23238434..

please help me guys...

thank you


----------

